# Good Day Friday



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I see that many are starting to turn from fishing with the coming of hunting season and the reports are getting fewer. I too made a trip to Nevada a few weeks ago for an antelope hunt and had a blast. God was very good to his fool and I came back ready to fish. I have a few days off due to boat problems and weather so thought I would type up a quick report. 
I have been fishing almost everyday for the last two weeks. Weather has been up and down for me but thats fishing right. The bite has really turned on recently and seems to be getting better everyday. If mingos are your thing, let me tell you, they are huge and lots of them. Got 14 Wed. and all of them came on live cigs and small hardtails. Yes thats right Hardtails. They are all 3 to 5 lbs. The biggest ones I have seen in years. Course they can big as I call them cause I have not taken any pictures in the last month or so. So, thats my fish tail. The amberjacks are around but take a little longer run and are spoty. The grouper are on fire and seem to be getting better everyday. 
Now to that quick report I was talking about. Met at Lost Key Friday morning at 6 and headed out of the pass on a new boat only to find out the live well was not working well. Turned around and headed in to get Jimmys 26 foot scout. Made it back to the pass for the second time that morning. At 8:30 we were off to parts unknown. First 3 spots the current was horrible. Both motors in forward at idle and still drifting off the spot. Looked like we were trolling for Marlin instead of bottom fishing. Had to make a move to something more managable. Moved farther offshore to 50 miles out. Wow, we were way out there for such a late start and small boat. The fishing was still good with fish coming in pretty quick. Got back in about 3:15 with a good load and home at a decent hour. Everyone get some trips in before it gets cold and rough out there. Good luck and God Bless.

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch as always. 

I took some kids out fishing last week for Mingos and they couldn't hardly reel some of them up they were so big. We caught several on small pinfish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Well done Delynn. Next time you are at East Pass, look for Pete. He has a shirt for your lovely wife.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow what a catch!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

nice haul. Good looking catch.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

What a load of fish! Nice job.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, Those are some full grown AJ's there ! I could only imagine a day like that.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

Thats what dreams are made of right there...What a load of fish!
Awesome job Captain! If a guy wanted a bigger load than that, who would he call??Lol


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Man real nice AJs you got right there


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm in awe!!! What a day ya'll had!!! I am drooling over this pic! lol... Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys for the very nice comments. I will be sure to tell the crew about them and make sure they read them on here. I have been so busy lately that I have not been on here much. With the rougher weather coming I will get to post and read more in the coming months I hope. Looks like we all had a productive summer with so many reports and pictures. Don't stop now, I love to read them, if I cann't be out there making them.


----------



## HONDAGUY2982 (Aug 13, 2013)

WOW!! A trip like that deserves applause.....and a case of pickles!!:thumbup:


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought that our fish board at the marina was plenty adequate but Capt Delynn's fish were so big they bent the nails! I guess I'll have to beef it up some more before he comes to our place and cleans fish again. I may need to add some more nails as well. The man is not human! Great job as always Delynn.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Too bad you couldn't find any respectable amberjack to round out your catch! Dang glad I wasn't on the reel for those two mules!!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

There are some nice AJs out there right now and by looking at your picture you defiantly found a couple of them. That is one impressive haul.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Capt Delynn*

Are you sure you are NOT holding those fish at 35 degrees.......... buried deep in a box. Looks like the same fish. LOL Keep em coming and stay safe.


----------

